# Lizenzverwaltung in PHP



## Jared566 (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche eine fertige Page (da ich grade zu demotiviert bin mir selbst was zu schreiben ) mit der ich Lizenzen verwalten kann. Also Software Lizenzen. 

Das Problem ist, es gibt nicht nur Lizenz Schlüssel, sondern auch Lizenz Dateien gibt.

Das ganze sollte Open Source sein.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Mfg Jared


----------

